

Damn you Xcode - riledhel
http://damnyouxcode.com/

======
daemin
That seems well designed and artsy, but doesn't really tell me much about what
is wrong with Xcode as it currently stands.

I'm a Visual Studio and (text editor + command line) user as far as
programming goes, so could anyone describe what these problems with Xcode are?
As they could also be present on other IDE's and such.

~~~
veidr
The main thing wrong with Xcode 4 is that it is incredibly unstable, compared
to any other major IDE (Xcode 3 included).

It crashes several times every day, without fail. It also does things like
bork its own project files such that they can no longer be opened, and the
programmer has to roll back to an earlier version and make the changes again.

~~~
jwwest
I've only started experiencing the crashiness after I upgraded to Lion. Before
then, I was personally rock solid on Xcode 4.

------
cwbrandsma
My time in XCode makes me yearn for Visual Studio (plus resharper). Random
freezing, keyboard short-cuts that suddenly stop working (no reason), and a
debugger that can take minutes to move from one call to the next.

Finally, compiling .a files between the simulator and native (armv6-7).
Switching is an absolute pain.

~~~
jwwest
I LOVED Resharper when I was first introduced to it. Incredible piece of
software. Jetbrains makes very good stuff, although they need to work on the
speed.

------
mcniac
I am one of the owners of that blog, basically we started it rant publicly
about Xcode.

------
UIZealot
I think the primary problem with Xcode is that huge amount of new code has
been added in recent years, and the new code has not had a chance to be
thoroughly tested.

------
jwwest
Still a better overall experience than Eclipse.

Bazing!

~~~
ZoFreX
This doesn't really add much. As an Eclipse user I'd be interested to hear
_why_ XCode is still a better overall experience despite these problems.

~~~
jwwest
The problem is that those with no taste can't tell they have no taste. It's a
wicked problem. Everytime someone mentions that Eclipse sucks, an Eclipse
users asks "Why" because they truly don't grok it at a deep level. I see the
same thing with Opera users. But, for sake of argument, let's boil down
exactly why I hate Eclipse:

\- The text editor is slow. There's no reason the damn text editor should be
slow.

\- Too many options, many of which are such extreme edge cases they're better
off being hidden in a config file.

\- Eclipse wants to manage too much of your project for you. It tends to
package up and write files in it's own way, which is incredibly dense and very
much the "Eclipse way" of doing things.

\- Workspaces? I don't care where you have my "Workspace", I'll tell you where
I want to save my projects though. On a project by project basis.

\- Which version of Eclipse should I download? There's like 9,001 versions.

\- Eclipse runs incredibly slow on modern machines. I have 4GB of memory and a
multicore processor, Xcode FLIES in comparison.

\- Why is everything a plugin? EVERYTHING. Oh, you wanted to install support
for <insert language here>, well there's two or four projects that do that,
you have to search for them in this really crappy search screen to install
their packages. Or you can download them and install them manually, you do
have a PhD right?

\- Eclipse can't find your java runtime without you telling it exactly where
it is. This is unacceptable in 2011.

Oh god, I could go on. But I think we all get the point.

~~~
ZoFreX
I didn't ask for a list of things that you, personally, dislike about Eclipse,
nor did I ask for you to insult me on the (mistaken) premise that your
personal preferences are somehow superior to mine. I have a list of things
that suck about XCode too, that does not make it inferior to Eclipse. The
take-home message I got was that you are used to how XCode works and not how
Eclipse works, and thus think Eclipse sucks. It's a pretty common way of
thinking, but I can't say I share it. I find PHPStorm weird to use because it
_doesn't_ have workspaces, for example, but I don't think it "sucks".

Oh, and if you want to have a "who can write the longest list of reasons
Eclipse sucks" competition I'm sure I could win. It has been my universal
experience so far that I can explain why any program I love dearly sucks far
better than anyone who dislikes it can.

------
mcniac
my main concern is that you don't have any options to use something else.

------
Kwpolska
The biggest problem with XCode? It's an IDE.

